# Jacque arcadelt on cpo wdr(his songs and sacred works anyone heard this yet?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I may order this mister *Jacque Arcadelt* his one of my favorite franco-flemish specimen in french chanson than i notice this cd was in print , since ii bought the Heinrich Finck cdd and it said also available, Jacque arcadelt i was like hmm jeez woaw i got to hear this, should i order this one?

Someone here on TC has it?

:tiphat:


----------

